# Finger/box joint jig for hand saws



## TheOrganist (21 Sep 2016)

I would love for some thoughts about this idea. I have seen many videos on jigs for making finger joints, either by router or by table saw, BUT there are some folk here who don't own a table saw, or router table, but there is many wood workers who still use hand saws, dovetail, dozukis etc. So, if you were to take a jig similar to what Mr Steve Maskery made on You Tube and turned it upside down, of course you are going to need to tweak it, so basically, instead of pushing your wood over a router bit or circular saw blade, you would be cutting the saw onto the wood.......... I hope this kind of makes sense, let me do a drawing of what I am on about and come back a little later!


----------



## dzj (21 Sep 2016)

The finger/ box joint is a machine joint. If you want to use hand tools, opt for the 
superior dovetail joint. It holds better and is easier to cut.


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Sep 2016)

ˆˆˆ Wot 'e said


----------



## custard (22 Sep 2016)

Like this?

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ ... r-pro.html


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (22 Sep 2016)

If you do decide to go for dovetails and want some help consider this from Davis Barron http://www.davidbarronfurniture.co.uk/d ... ?pg=1&id=5 There is also a you tube video of him using one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibyTMTLjaq8


Paddy


----------



## Eric The Viking (22 Sep 2016)

custard":1tjqgfyr said:


> Like this?
> http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ ... r-pro.html


I remember that being discussed when it came out, especially the price.
Wonderful idea. The saw is available as an optional extra...


----------

